# Best Tor?



## tangerinedream (Apr 10, 2006)

What's your favorite tor then?


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2006)

western beacon or king tor


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Great Mis tor is pretty cool if I remember correctly


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Then there's Glastonbury Tor as well, which seems to be quite popular. Don't think I've ever been there though so can't really comment.


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been there. It's nice but full of crusty weirdoes


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been there with no crusty weirdoes about. In fact no-one about. Tis the best Tor


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I've been there with no crusty weirdoes about. In fact no-one about. Tis the best Tor


Dartmoor tors are the best tors  Proper manly gert big tors they are


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

Tor Johnson, swedish wrestler and star of _Plan 9 From Outer Space_:


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Dartmoor tors are the best tors  Proper manly gert big tors they are



We should mount an expedition


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

We've had this thread before.

And it's Vixen tor, for being all round brilliant

and cos of sex with a lovely lady yada, yada, yada...


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Great Mis tor is pretty cool if I remember correctly


yep, just found a picture of it


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> We've had this thread before.
> 
> And it's Vixen tor, for being all round brilliant
> 
> and cos of sex with a lovely lady yada, yada, yada...


nothing like a pair of twin peaks *chortle chortle*


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> We've had this thread before.
> 
> And it's Vixen tor, for being all round brilliant
> 
> and cos of sex with a lovely lady yada, yada, yada...


just found a lovely picture, bring back any memories 






"This is where an old witch called Vixana apparently lived. Her job was to lure the unwary into the nearby bog. Unfortunately, this tor is in private land and access may now be restricted."


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

The bastards


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

*tossers!*




			
				fractionMan said:
			
		

> The bastards


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the best tor as it has the best name








its called Brown willy


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 11, 2006)

*And for the kernow in you. . .*

Bronn yn Goen Brenn yw Bronn Wennili. Ow sevel 420 m a-ugh, hi yw an ughella poynt yn Kernow. Karnedhek yw penn an vronn, ha growanek yw an dor omma. Yma hi ogas dhe Ryskammel, yntra Lannstefan ha Lannwedhenek yn kledhbarth a Vosvenegh.


At least I think its cornish


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> This is the best tor as it has the best name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that on Dartmoor, or is it elsewhere?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 11, 2006)

that would be a Bodmin moor tor !!


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 11, 2006)

haytor. for the tor itself, and the amazing quarry lake behind it. happy childhood memories with that one


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> haytor. for the tor itself, and the amazing quarry lake behind it. happy childhood memories with that one


pretty sure I've been there actually... is it on Dartmoor? I'm sure it rings a bell from when I was doing my ten tors training


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> pretty sure I've been there actually... is it on Dartmoor? I'm sure it rings a bell from when I was doing my ten tors training




yep, used to go there loads.. it's nearer the Newton Abbot end, if that helps (half my family are Newton Abotts)


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yep, used to go there loads.. it's nearer the Newton Abbot end, if that helps (half my family are Newton Abotts)


yep, in that case definitely sure I've been there then. Most likely in the pissing rain. Most of our ten tors training occurred in the pissing rain, only for the weekend itself to be one of the hottest of the entire year


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Not sure which tor it was that we were at, but I remember my mate climbed up the top of an adjacent rock stack on Dartmoor, started dancing like an idiot, then nearly got blown clean off it by a huge gust.  Almost fell about 30ft down.  

Bit of a heart-stopping moment of stupidity, but it makes me laugh now.


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh Haytor, what memories... Especially when its windy and you can lean right off the edge and be supported by the wind.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got a soft spot for sheepstor, cos I was there a lot as a kid.  And it looks like a sheep lying on it's side from a distance.


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Roughtor, probably. I've only been past Brown Willy, but Roughtor is a mission to walk up.


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 11, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yep, used to go there loads.. it's nearer the Newton Abbot end, if that helps (half my family are Newton Abotts)





Shhhhhh keep that verwy verwy quiyart !!


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Who was it that mentioned Hay Tor, that one's pretty cool


----------



## rowan (Apr 12, 2006)

I like Helman Tor, because it's only a couple of miles away from me and it doesn't get many visitors   

Photos


----------



## kerb (Apr 15, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I've got a soft spot for sheepstor, cos I was there a lot as a kid.  And it looks like a sheep lying on it's side from a distance.



ditto... so peaceful and its great when when you look back at the reservoir as the sun is going out, you hear the odd horse neighing, and the sheep legging it when you walk near them, casting a suspicious look as you venture on, with the ocasional gust of wind to remind you you're with nature maaaan 










and then you hear one of the 'beys' in the distance caining it round the reservoir in there XR2 with the maxed out exhaust. beautiful


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 15, 2006)

Haytor







Without a doubt


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 15, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> yep, used to go there loads.. it's nearer the Newton Abbot end, if that helps (half my family are Newton Abotts)



So are mine............and me


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 15, 2006)

I like Mam Tor too


----------



## mr rosewater (Apr 16, 2006)

that's the one I know and love the best as well....


----------

